# San Francisco City Guide



## Heidestinnaps

Hi I just lost my job in San Francisco. I have applied to most of the job sites more times than thousand times and applied to 100s of positions. However, i have not been able to find a single good response to my applications. If anyone knows about particular job site where i can look for a good job, please revert me with the location details. I will be thankful to you for your early response.


----------

